# Strap Code MiLTAT vs Other Amazon Bracelets



## Marmaduke (Dec 27, 2021)

All,

I did a market research study which gifted me a $50 Amazon gift card. I figured I’d use it to get a bracelet for my Glycine Combat Sub (Ref # GL0083) which is currently on its OEM NATO strap. The watch looks and wears great on the NATO, but I know work a job where I dress nice and want a metal bracelet that will allow me to get the Glycine into the rotation more.

Looking though Amazon, it’s you’re typical situation where you have the same product (probably from Ali) being marketed within a couple bucks of each other all by brands with nonsensical names.

Looking through reviews, most are positive, but it’s painfully obvious that the bracelets claiming to be 316L are all probably 304, and there are the odd reports of random issues.

But then there is MiLTAT. Photo wise, minus the clasp being partially milled, it’s the same looking product as the rest of the offerings… But at a 150% to 300% markup. It is also offered by a company with a sensical English name: Strap Code.

So this begs the question… If I spend more money, an I just getting a partially milled clasp, or am I getting an actual 316L steel product with better spring bars, better pins, and better finishing… or, am I more paying for a brand name?

It’s a $300 watch (excellent value), so I am looking to pair it with a value bracelet as well… But I’m not going to put garbage on it.

Any advise or feedback is greatly appreciated. Thank you!

I’ve attached some screenshots below to give you an idea of what I’m talking about. I can see some minor differences in these two, but other bracelets are much harder to distinguish.


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)

One difference is the Strapcode is screw assembly where the other is push-pin. That costs a bit more to do, and screw assembly is usually preferred. The links of the Strapcode also appear to be thicker.

Geckota have some nice bracelets as well. I just mention them 'cause they are often overlooked when folks are shopping for bracelets.


----------



## FrontRangeChrono (Feb 22, 2021)

They also have their own webpage:
www.strapcode.com
If you’d like to do some more research there.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

I have a number of Strapcode/MilTat bracelets.

Good quality, nice tolerances, screw pins instead of push pins, nice machined clasp assembly, etc. 

I have been very satisfied with all of these that I have purchased to date and I am a bracelet only guy.....


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

I have the Miltat/Strapcode Hexad III. Its links are joined by screws. It's a pretty nice bracelet. The endlinks fit perfectly into my SMP. The brushing is okay...on the wrist it's fine, but you may not want to zoom in on it when taking pics. There are a couple of what I consider to be sharp edges, but they're really no big issue.

Is this a bracelet that's going to be of the same quality/finishing as Omega, Breitling, etc.? Nope. But, it's also significantly less expensive.


----------



## Marmaduke (Dec 27, 2021)

Hey that looks really good on that watch @Sugman! I am not expecting perfection and am willing to pay $50 over $20 if the value is there (actual 316L, screw pins, better clasp, etc). Looks like it is based on what what you guys are saying. 👍


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Marmaduke said:


> Hey that looks really good on that watch @Sugman! I am not expecting perfection and am willing to pay $50 over $20 if the value is there (actual 316L, screw pins, better clasp, etc). Looks like it is based on what what you guys are saying. 👍












Thanks!

I don't have a good pic of the clasp, but if you look closely you can see the milled clasp.


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

StrapCode is the place to go for bracelets... don't waste your time with crap from eBay, amazon, or others.


----------



## Marmaduke (Dec 27, 2021)

Xerxes300 said:


> StrapCode is the place to go for bracelets... don't waste your time with crap from eBay, amazon, or others.


But what if I just ordered a strap code off of Amazon?
😳


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Send it back. They have a very easy return policy.


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

Marmaduke said:


> But what if I just ordered a strap code off of Amazon?
> 😳


haha.. no it's the US delivery site on amazon... so same product.

i meant don't waste your time from other vendors on amazon or eBay.


----------



## PANICiii (Dec 7, 2015)

Just my experience. I got a strapcode bracelet couple years ago and it was garbage. The model was "316L SS Endmill" for a Seiko SKX.

I trow it in the garbage because the clasp had sharps corners, didn't really close perfectly. The bracelet was super hard to install too. The metal itself seemed good quality tho, good weight, decent brushing.

I will never recommend these products, unless you want a cheap bracelet for a cheap watch for a cheap fit and feel on the wrist.


----------



## Marmaduke (Dec 27, 2021)

PANICiii said:


> Just my experience. I got a strapcode bracelet couple years ago and it was garbage. The model was "316L SS Endmill" for a Seiko SKX.
> 
> I trow it in the garbage because the clasp had sharps corners, didn't really close perfectly. The bracelet was super hard to install too. The metal itself seemed good quality tho, good weight, decent brushing.
> 
> I will never recommend these products, unless you want a cheap bracelet for a cheap watch for a cheap fit and feel on the wrist.


Tell us how you really feel!

If it is garbage I’ll use Amazon’s liberal return policy to dump it back on them. It was a gift card anyways.

I won’t see it until the 30th or 31st. Funny all of the reviews with pictures showed the watch I’m putting it on. It looked good! I was debating the Milanese but that’ll wait for another watch…


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)

Marmaduke said:


> ...
> I was debating the Milanese but that’ll wait for another watch…


One thing to be aware of is that Strapcode are one of the very few sources for tapered mesh straps. Shop carefully, not all are tapered but some are there.


----------



## maliboo74 (Mar 25, 2014)

Dont feel you are limited to whatever clasp comes with the bracelet. If you shop on the Strapcode site you can find different clasp options for some bracelets. If you don’t see the clasp you want you can send a request. However, returning to Amazon is the easiest option. 
If you are planning to expand your watch collection, having multiple clasps available would be great.


----------



## Pachanga (Mar 1, 2021)

Strapcode/Miltat is good quality and, while I haven’t tried the other brands you’re seeing on Amazon, I can’t imagine they are even close in terms of their quality. I have a Miltat mesh bracelet that I really like.


----------



## Crankshaft (Jan 10, 2021)

maliboo74 said:


> Dont feel you are limited to whatever clasp comes with the bracelet. If you shop on the Strapcode site you can find different clasp options for some bracelets. If you don’t see the clasp you want you can send a request. However, returning to Amazon is the easiest option.
> If you are planning to expand your watch collection, having multiple clasps available would be great.


I've one strapcode Super Oyster with their double button fold over milled clasp and several more of that same clasp on other divers bracelets of mine, nice little upgrades.
I now want some their on the fly adjustment clasps cause I'm fussy about things I like, watches and their fitting be no exception.


----------



## Marmaduke (Dec 27, 2021)

Crankshaft said:


> I've one strapcode Super Oyster with their double button fold over milled clasp and several more of that same clasp on other divers bracelets of mine, nice little upgrades.
> I now want some their on the fly adjustment clasps cause I'm fussy about things I like, watches and their fitting be no exception.


I think that’s what ordered. I’m glad to hear all the positive notes. I may just order one if the $20 clones to see what that looks like as I’m curious now. I can’t imagine people on this forum being impressed with garbage so I’m excited!


----------



## chas58 (Aug 29, 2018)

Strapcode is one of the best bracelets. 10x better than the popular uncle seiko, and 100x better than the cheap junk out there. You'll be happy.

You can always change the clasp of you really want to upgrade.


----------



## b1rdman973 (9 mo ago)

I’m expecting a straight end beads of rice from Strapcode for Christmas; put it on my list per the recommendation of many users here. I’ll post my review when it arrives but am looking forward to your thoughts too.


----------



## Sloan441 (Jun 4, 2011)

I've got a couple of the Strapcode bracelets. They're good. 

I've got a very old MiLTat Jubilee (replaced the trash jubilee on my SKX009). It has the push button, flip-lock clasp. 

I've got a Hexad on my OG Black Monster. This one has the push button/ratcheting clasp.

No complaints here.


----------



## MrBlonde (Jul 19, 2010)

Here is one of their oysters on a newish Seiko Sub Mod I picked up from another WUS member. Decent fit, quality feels on point and it was a breeze to install and fit. My only real beef is the fixed middle section on the solid end piece. Extends the north to south fit of the watch on the wrist a little bit, which isn’t a problem for this one but might be for a larger watch.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Don't know about the solid link bracelets, but I bought a few basic Milanese bracelets this past year.

First I bought a $10 cheapie off ebay for a Skmei, not a watch I wanted to invest a lot in. Came in a few days, was rather nice.

Few months later, I had a vintage Tissot, so wanted to pony up the bucks for something a little nicer, decided to invest in a Strap Code. Same style bracelet, but paid 3 or 4x the ebay one, and I didn't realize it was shipping from Singapore or wherever Strap Code is based, so had to wait awhile. When I got it in hand, I was shocked that it was nearly identical to the cheapie ebay bracelet. I can take pictures if need be.

It just kind of hit me in the face that all these sellers are selling the same ---- from Alibaba or whatever. Perhaps Strap Code offers a secure looking website, maybe some extra QC or something, but at the end of the day, same ----. I'm rather convinced Uncle Seiko is doing the same thing.

Just my experience with cheap bracelets.


----------



## b1rdman973 (9 mo ago)

Finally home and had a chance to check out the bracelet. Quick release spring bar setup made it easy to fit in the lugs. Screws to change links was very easy to get a good fit. Overall it looks great to me and feels well-made. Can’t compare it to other bracelets as I don’t have any alternatives.

As a person who normally doesn’t wear bracelets, it’s very comfortable and I like it a lot so far. Would recommend.


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Marmaduke said:


> All,
> 
> I did a market research study which gifted me a $50 Amazon gift card. I figured I’d use it to get a bracelet for my Glycine Combat Sub (Ref # GL0083) which is currently on its OEM NATO strap. The watch looks and wears great on the NATO, but I know work a job where I dress nice and want a metal bracelet that will allow me to get the Glycine into the rotation more.
> 
> ...


Looks just like the bracelet that came on my San Martin 62MAS. I don’t doubt the quality but the bracelet’s on the heavier side at 85g after resizing to my <7” wrist.

Edit: it’s 85g and not 95g


----------

